# Forced case in reply?



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Is this an issue with the forum, or my browser?

Please see this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8429719#post8429719


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Testing in reply: ACTION_A

Hmm. Now I can't repeat the issue.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Maybe in Quick Reply? ACTION_A

Nope. Still can't repeat the issue. Bizarre.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeah, this forums corrects "all caps" posts... ostensibly to prevent "shouting." 

It only happens when the entire post is constructed in all caps, though. That's the key.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Testing


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

^^ I typed that in all caps; the forum reformatted it.

I know it has certainly has prevented me from submitting quick posts like this before:



> LOL


It turns that into


> Lol


...which doesn't look right to me.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Rotfl!

Edit: Yup, it converted from all caps.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Testing

edit: looks like they fixed the edit post workaround. Used to be if your all caps post got corrected away you could edit post and change it back. But that doesn't work now.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

It appears the presence of lowercase has an influence on the behavior.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Um, yeah.

Bears repeating:



Fofer said:


> It only happens when the entire post is constructed in all caps, though. That's the key.


Hopefully you're convinced now that you've done your "tests" now, though.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Fofer said:


> Um, yeah.
> 
> Bears repeating:
> 
> Hopefully you're convinced now that you've done your "tests" now, though.


I mostly skip over your posts. I'm not completely convinced of your self-described SME status


----------

